# Advanced tracking of investments in Excel - free



## vidm (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,

Some time ago I posted here that I am working on Excel workbook for Investment tracking in Excel. As I worked on this workbook, I realized that more people might be interested, so I decided to publish everything I did. I have to point out that this type of tracking is more suited for advanced Excel users, but end result is amazing - I can see how my investments were doing at any point in time and I was able to create few very useful dashboards. I can handle even notion distributions in my Excel workbook and I track both equity and cash balance.
All my work is published absolutely free. I even included free scripts that download stock quotes from Yahoo Financial website to your PC. All my scripts/code/formulas - all of it is open and if you want to change/fix anything go ahead and do it .
I am actually Business Intelligence (BI) consultant and I ended up doing free small BI application. It is right now in beta version. Due to technical issues I was not able to complete annualized rate of return proper calculation. I am also will be adding CDN/US currency conversion - so I could see any portfolios using any currency.
I did my tests on my TD Waterhouse accounts and I was able to reconsile everything to 1 penny.

As I already have experience with my other websites, I just created new one and posted there all scripts, descriptions, screenshots and videos. I would very much appreciate any suggestions/critc - good or bad I want it.

And you can do advanced tracking of your investments in Excel using Portfolio Slicer. Start by checking screenshots - this will give you idea what you could track. And you can very easily create you own reports - I even added video on how you can do this.

And thank you very much in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've only just started looking at the screen caps but that's VERY impressive!

I currently use Microsoft Money Sunset Plus (free to download as well) but MS Money is no longer supported and anything but open-source.

Have you used MS Money? I wonder if your Excel solution would be a good replacement for the portfolio section of Money.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

PowerPivot looks exciting... I may start using it at work. It may make dealing with report creation easier.


----------



## vidm (Mar 4, 2012)

I have not tried Microsoft Money. Probably because I started to look for real investment tracking solution some time in 2009 and at that time I believe there was already announcement about money beeing discontinued. As I said, as I looked at anything available, it just could not deliver what I wanted. I spent time entering transactions in globefund and other websites, but at the end it was a waste of time. Then I realized that Excel gives best flexibility and with PowerPivot it gave me power.
I am tracking right now 10 accounts and I can get info about my allocations and current portfolio value with 20min delay. To be honest it was very painful to see my real investment situation. Lots of loses - Yellow Pages, Natural Gas, etc. I was dealing with 60+ stocks. Now I am slowly trying to build couch potato type portfolio.


----------



## vidm (Mar 4, 2012)

andrewf said:


> PowerPivot looks exciting... I may start using it at work. It may make dealing with report creation easier.


PowerPivot for Excel can do really amazing things. If you are using Excel and you work with data, then PowerPivot is a must for any organization. Most importantly it is free! I actually run PowerPivot aggregation site as well .


----------

